# What Feminine traits would you say you have?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

can be anything

i would say

Listening to Little Mix music isnt really a male thing but enjoy it.

and liking Reality TV.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

leec said:


> can be anything
> 
> i would say
> 
> ...


Let me start with the caveat that these things are stereotypes of female traits... they are not universal and may well be ways that women really aren't that different than men after all, but here goes....

I was never a horndog that would jump anything that moved. I don't even consider sex outside a committed, monogamous relationship.

I love foreplay. Never had any desire to jump straight to the main event. I like to cuddle after as well.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Good music

I like cooking. Love when SO is helping me in the kitchen. That puts us closer.

Good wine

Outdoors (walks in the park, camping, fishing)

Roleplaying

Good sex in monogomus relationship with amazing partner. I can say that with my SO we're sex addicts. We don't afraid to experiment with something new.

Me time. Just relaxing time off from my boys who drive me nuts sometimes.

Sent from my LM-Q910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a vagina.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I have a vagina.


Me too! :grin2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Too much empathy. Too easily upset by pain in others - I cried when I had to take my cat in to be euthanized due to incurable cancer.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking Sleepless in Seattle is one of the best movies ever?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Casual Observer said:


> Thinking Sleepless in Seattle is one of the best movies ever?


Nah...that's not a feminine trait. That's a fact. >


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Moobs.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m warm, emotional, and maternal. I also will snap your neck if you push me to it.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I think of sex as being part of a committed relationship. It seems weird to me to have it without a relationship. Although I can understand why other people do it, it seems weird to me that people have ONS, FWB, etc. I think it's weird when a couple on TV goes from first kiss to sex within 5 minutes. I'm just not wired that way.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

100% overlap on the list below. 




Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Let me start with the caveat that these things are stereotypes of female traits... they are not universal and may well be ways that women really aren't that different than men after all, but here goes....
> 
> I was never a horndog that would jump anything that moved. I don't even consider sex outside a committed, monogamous relationship.
> 
> I love foreplay. Never had any desire to jump straight to the main event. I like to cuddle after as well.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't mind spending money on clothes and shoes. 🙄

But I dislike the search and spending time in stores. I'm hard to fit in most cases so it's an effort.

Go figure.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Casual Observer said:


> Thinking Sleepless in Seattle is one of the best movies ever?





Affaircare said:


> Nah...that's not a feminine trait. That's a fact. >


Well, it was a better story than twilight.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I’m more collaborative than competitive 

I was the opposite when younger....



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Let me start with the caveat that these things are stereotypes of female traits... they are not universal and may well be ways that women really aren't that different than men after all, but here goes....
> 
> I was never a horndog that would jump anything that moved. I don't even consider sex outside a committed, monogamous relationship.
> 
> I love foreplay. Never had any desire to jump straight to the main event. I like to cuddle after as well.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Mostly men's things. Aren't we all equal? aaaahhh made you think, didn't I.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MEM2020 said:


> I’m more collaborative than competitive
> 
> I was the opposite when younger....


Ditto.... but the ol' competitive spirit does rise from time to time. The trick is to be wise enough to know when competition is the most effective course of action.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

I love babies. I like cats. Especially fat cats with stubby feets. I give my wife fashion advice. I'm the one guy who doesn't just go into the clothing store with my wife, but I will help her find something that matches the dress she's trying on. I think I'm a fashion designer wannabe.

My wife: "You're the only man I've ever known who asks me what shoes I plan to wear with my outfit".


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

For a while there, I was ballooning up. I got up to 185lbs and had some man boobs. Boobs are feminine right? A man shouldn't have boobs.

I don't really know. I can braid the heck out of some hair. I can throw hair into a tight bun without one of those bun making tools. I don't understand the French braid, that's one I jeed to learn. I don't understand how it's done. My daughter would like that. What else? I enjoy doing the dishes :grin2:
Idk. 

Emotional stuff, that doesn't really seem masculine or feminine. I cry at movies easily, and get choked up reading touching parts in books. But that's not really feminine is it? I guess some people would say it is. Lots of dudes cry watching movies and such. Maybe less men than women, sure. You ever seen Phenomenon with John Travolta? That one wrecked me. Who doesn't get choked up watching stuff like that? Marley and Me... These movies are designed to make you cry. Up is another one. Men feel it, they just work hard not to cry. I do that in the theater, but at home I'll let the water works flow.

Crying in general, I used to never cry. Somewhere around 32 or so years old, that changed. Stuff just hits me harder or Idk what changed but things make me cry easier.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> *I have a vagina.*


*So did my ex and my RSXW! That's all they had, well that and a bloodthirsty greed for money!

What feminine traits do I have? I'd have to say "empathy." Although neither of my ex-wives seemed to have a single milli-ounce of it!*


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *So did my ex and my RSXW! That's all they had, well that and a bloodthirsty greed for money!
> 
> What feminine traits do I have? I'd have to say "empathy." Although neither of my ex-wives seemed to have a single milli-ounce of it!*




I would hope that empathy is a human being trait. But of course, there are many self centered people out there that can’t see anyone but themselves.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> *I would hope that empathy is a human being trait. But of course, there are many self centered people out there that can’t see anyone but themselves.*


*I can honestly say that I seem to see more women, as a whole, exercising empathy more than guys ever do!*


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My husband knows how to coupon and finds deals on paper products, health products, food, recreation, etc. He buys me clothes, shoes, bags, and I love it because I hate going shopping.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *I can honestly say that I seem to see more women, as a whole, exercising empathy more than guys ever do!*


I think empathy can be expressed and felt in many different ways. Sometimes being stoic and seemingly unimpacted by a situation is a form of empathy. We feel it, but recognize sometimes its better to remain silent and strong for those around us. Times where you want to break down and weep, but you fight that off for the sake of those you are trying to comfort and carry through these dark moments. Then later when nobody is watching, you cry it out and have that moment to yourself. Ask God to give you strength to help others fight through their own pain. This is more of a masculine style of empathy I would say. Feminine empathy its taking you in their arms and crying it out with you. Both are incredibly important.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *I can honestly say that I seem to see more women, as a whole, exercising empathy more than guys ever do!*




Maybe. I think a big difference is that women put up with “crap” way more than men. At least before they are married.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> *I think empathy can be expressed and felt in many different ways. Sometimes being stoic and seemingly unimpacted by a situation is a form of empathy. We feel it, but recognize sometimes its better to remain silent and strong for those around us. Times where you want to break down and weep, but you fight that off for the sake of those you are trying to comfort and carry through these dark moments. Then later when nobody is watching, you cry it out and have that moment to yourself. Ask God to give you strength to help others fight through their own pain. This is more of a masculine style of empathy I would say. Feminine empathy its taking you in their arms and crying it out with you. Both are incredibly important.*


*Superlative response, Dude!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> Maybe. I think a big difference is that women put up with “crap” way more than men. At least before they are married.


Nah, it's just different crap. All that "I'm cold" which just means either put your arms around me or go adjust the AC. :grin2:

Venus and Mars give each other crap all the time. You are a good person. You think about your actions and words and what you could have done different, you know? You examine your own crap and work through what is causing it. Always growing. That's a beautiful way to live. Its very hard to look through each other's eyes. Sometimes it feels the crap we take is greater than the crap we give. In the end, it's probably equal. Life IS balance. That goes for both the good and the bad. 

Think about the grand scale even. Any time something is created, it was through the destruction of something else. Every single thing in life. This is an old alchemist's type of thing sort of. But it's true of everything. From inanimate to fully conscious, it doesn't matter. Sand is created by wind and rain, the destruction of rock and stone. Humans create life, and consume in order to sustain it. Everything works in this balance. Then we die, and our bodies are consumed by flora and fauna creating new life that will sustain future human life. It's a balance. A dance of creation and destruction throughout eternity. 

This same balance is observed in everything you do. Including relationships. Even a toxic one, that feels like it is destroying you. New perspective and growth is gained in these experiences. Life from death. Death from life. The Creator's master plan. So simple in its complexity.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I cried when I had to take my cat in to be euthanized due to incurable cancer.


I don't consider that a feminine trait. I will tear up now when I think too hard about the dogs I've lost.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That is a very tough question. I grew up rough and tumble style. When young I was a diesel mechanic and worked on the oil rigs thereafter. I can surely say people would have a very tough time identifying anything female about me except one thing........talking about relationships on this site.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Maybe not necessarily a feminine trait, but I cared and gave entirely too much to people that frankly, just didn't deserve it. I was too empathetic and would give just about anyone the shirt off my back. Unfortunately, that changed.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Does my obsession with Yankee Candles count?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> Does my obsession with Yankee Candles count?


Definitely. :laugh:


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

I can get pregnant.

Hahaha

Sorry, not funny.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

The ability to fart and laugh?

Oh, wait....

That's just immunization against REALLY STUPID questions.


----------

